# Club 31



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2010)

This pretty awesome club has been around since 2004, although maybe you haven't heard of it. You should join. Entering the club isn't too hard, and doesn't require a great deal of speed. However, if you enter the club and then leave, you can never get back in.

Current members include:
- Ron van Bruchem
- Mike Hughey
- Stefan Pochmann
- Gilles Roux and Lars Petrus
- Tim Reynolds
- Dan Cohen
- Lucas Garron
- me

Past members include:
- Chris Hardwick, technically
- Erik Akkersdijk
- Zbigniew Zborowski (the founder)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not trying to be negative at all, but what is the point in joining the club? Do you guys have meetings? Can anybody join (besides those who have left)?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2010)

Purpose of the club? Such a vague post about the group


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Do you guys have meetings?


Nope.



fatboyxpc said:


> Can anybody join (besides those who have left)?


Yes, if you fulfill the requirement.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd like to join and then leave the club. The ex-club 31 group seems more exclusive.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Oct 10, 2010)

How do i enter?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> I'd like to join and then leave the club. The ex-club 31 group seems more exclusive.


 
not only that, more ..famous people are on there


----------



## blade740 (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting. I fear I'll never make this club.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 10, 2010)

What are the requirements?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks was almost pro enough to join yesterday.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 10, 2010)

obviously FMC
all of you listed still have 31.
as for past members: Erik had 31 and beat it, so did zbrowski. Hardwick had 31 TECHNICALLY but beat it soon after same competition with a 30.
AND zbrowski got his in 2004, so the club "has been around since 2004"
fmc "doesnt require too much speed"
I WIN


----------



## number1failure (Oct 10, 2010)

So you have to be like, sub-30ish, around there?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol it's FMC


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 10, 2010)

DOH! I should have thought about this before blindly posting my questions!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 10, 2010)

Am I the only one who caught on that it was FMC almost immediately?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 10, 2010)

There are some who can't join without ever leaving


----------



## number1failure (Oct 10, 2010)

FMC?

EDIT: Ford Motor Company maybe?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 10, 2010)

Are you serious or joking? Fewest Moves Challenge is what it stands for. There's a wiki that contains most abbreviations used here that I haven't heard of, for the rest there is urbandictionary


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

Back on topic, I was in this club for a few months earlier this year  But now I can't get back in


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 10, 2010)

Claim that you cheated on your 29, get it removed and face the consequences from the WCA. But at least you'll be part of club 31 then.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 10, 2010)

lol, I've been in this club for a year now and I didn't know its existence


----------



## Joker (Oct 10, 2010)

Rowe wins this thread.
And FMC doesn't really appeal to me, and I've taken a break from cubing, so...


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 10, 2010)

Joker said:


> Rowe wins this thread.
> And FMC doesn't really appeal to me, and I've taken a break from cubing, so...


 
Actually Anthony won.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24672-Club-31&p=467254&viewfull=1#post467254
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01


----------



## Escher (Oct 10, 2010)

Haha, Jude is a member too


----------



## Stefan (Oct 10, 2010)

Joker said:


> Rowe wins this thread.


 
No, he spoiled it (vaguely remember this not being the first time).

Rowan gets bonus points for post #31 and I get bonus points for reply #31.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought this was clever.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, fewest moves is the first thing I think of when I see the number 31.


----------



## Bob (Sep 24, 2012)

I made it! This was also my number when I played football, as seen here


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2012)

club 34 pls

damnit rushed insertion with no cancellations!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 24, 2012)

Ummmmmm your official FMC is 35 htm


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> club 34 pls
> 
> damnit rushed insertion with no cancellations!



Really cool people are in club 46.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 24, 2012)

Nah mate. Club 535 is where it's at

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DUSS01


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Nah mate. Club 535 is where it's at
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DUSS01


how o.o


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 24, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> how o.o



IIRC he only used J-perms...

Dangit now I wanna be in a club


----------



## ottozing (Sep 24, 2012)

I remember him from MS2012 back when I was a nublet


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 24, 2012)

Club 37

Me
Breandan
Tamanas
Shelley
Fushimi
Pookcharoen
Chambon
Marcell
Iril
Statue
etc.

Come at us


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 24, 2012)

Nah Club 26 is the best

Daniel Sheppard
Grzegorz Łuczyna
Mats Valk
Olivér Perge
Robert Yau

We've all broken WRs in different areas!... (except mine weren't irl D: )


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2012)

Club 31 has some people who are important for non-speed reasons though


----------



## Brest (Sep 24, 2012)

31 you say?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2012)

Brest club is best club.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 27, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Club 37



Am here.
If I tried harder (aka used more than ten minutes), I could be sub-35.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Am here.
> If I tried harder (aka used more than ten minutes), I could be sub-35.



I always forget Ranzha isn't your real name, lol.


----------



## shelley (Sep 28, 2012)

Hahaha, my Club 37 solve was awesome. I did my usual Fridrich solve and ended up with a PLL skip. I wrote it down and finished in 15 minutes so I could get back to working the registration desk.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2013)

Bamp. We got some new members since the last post - including Corny, Odder, and Nikhil Mande.

And, as of Worlds (the FMC live results came in recently):
- Antoine Cantin (antoineccantin)
- Feliks Zemdegs (fazrulz)
- Marcell Endrey (Marcell)
- Noah Arthurs (Noahaha)
- Jayden McNeill (ottozing)

Go Club 31!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay lots of new fast people!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

ugh if only my FMC solution was one move better


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 30, 2013)

It's been a fun 3 years. Thanks, everyone. Come join me at Club 28 some time.



F R' L D' L' D F R U2 B' U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2

R2 B2 R2 B R2 B2 // 2x2x2 at BRD
F' R U R' L F2' // FR pseudo-block
U L2 U L U' L' // Block/F2L at BL
U2 F // ELS
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 // CLS + PLL Skip
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> Come join me at Club 28 some time.



I can't


----------



## CHJ (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah like...im here now, according to WCA there's 40 of us so nothing special


----------

